# [Webstart] jnlp dynamisch erstellen



## jakob (21. Dez 2005)

Hi zusammen, 

Ich habe mehrere Webstart jar's in einem WebserverVerzeichnis liegen. Gibt es eine Moeglichkeit, ein temp jnlp File mit Variablen aufzurufen, welche je nach Aufruf unterschiedlich ausgefuellt werden?

Folgende Teile muessten ersetzt werden:

<jnlp spec="1.0+" codebase="http://www.roehrl-im-web.de/javaws/" href="http://www.roehrl-im-web.de/javaws/*jnlp*">
  <information>
    <title>*Titel*</title>
    <vendor>Jakob Roehrl</vendor>
    <homepage href="http://www.roehrl-im-web.de/"/>
    <description>*Beschreibung*</description>
    <icon href="http://www.roehrl-im-web.de/eigeneIcons/fisch64x64.gif" width="64" kind="default"/>
    <icon kind="splash" href="http://www.roehrl-im-web.de/eigeneIcons/javawsSplash.jpg"/>
    </description>
    <offline-allowed/>
  </information>
  <resources>
    <j2se version="1.4+"/>
    <jar href="http://roehrl-im-web.de/javaws/*jar*" download="eager" main="false"/>
  </resources>
  <application-desc main-class="*mainClass*"/>
</jnlp>

Ich moechte nicht fuer jedes neue jar File eine jnlp zu erstellen und zu pflegen. 

Danke und Liebe Gruesse,

Jakob


----------



## Roar (21. Dez 2005)

schreib doch ein ant script dafür was dir beim builden die jnlp direkt erzeugt.
edit: achso jetz versteh ich erst was du machen willst  8)


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Dez 2005)

was ist'n das für ein Webserver?

du kannst ja ohne Probleme das jnlp dynamisch durch ein php-perl-jsp-cgi erstellen lassen (dateiendung mappen usw.)


----------



## AlArenal (21. Dez 2005)

Beispiel für PHP:


```
<?php

header("Content-type: application/x-java-jnlp-file");

echo <<< EOT
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<jnlp
  spec="1.0+"
  codebase="http://..."
  href="">

...

</jnlp> 

EOT;
?>
```


----------



## jakob (21. Dez 2005)

Hi zusammen, 

danke fuer die schnelle Hilfe. 

@AlArenal: 

Danke, so hab' ich mir das gedacht. Wusste nicht, dass ich den header veraendern kann. Also das die php-Datei zur jnlp-Datei werden kann. 

Liebe Gruesse,

Jakob


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Dez 2005)

du musst nur die Dateiandung mappen (oder mod_rewrite einsetzen)

eine url die auf .php endet wird sonst nicht vom webstart erkannt


----------



## AlArenal (21. Dez 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du musst nur die Dateiandung mappen (oder mod_rewrite einsetzen)
> 
> eine url die auf .php endet wird sonst nicht vom webstart erkannt



Doch, mit obiger Header-Anweisung schon. Jedenfalls bei mir und allen unseren Kunden.


----------



## jakob (21. Dez 2005)

@Bleiglanz: 

Bei mir klappt das aber. 

Geht's bei dir auch so?

Liebe Gruesse,

Jakob


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Dez 2005)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na dann nehm ich alles zurück (wenns denn auf allen Plattformen so läuft), schön dass Java so clever ist 

[edit]: funktioniert unter Linux mit Konqueror und Firefox ohne Probleme


----------

